# Tips for finding four month rental near Catania Sicily



## Bertuccio (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi there. My wife and I and two small girls (4 and 1) are moving to Catania area to be close to family for Mar to June 2014. My daughters and I are Italian citizens. My wife will be working while we are there and I hope to put our 4 year old in some kind of preschool. We are trying to find a four month furnished rental around Catania - Aci Castello; Aci Reale; Aci Trezza or in the hills. Does anyone know of some good sites to use to look? Suggestions on the preschool would be welcomed too


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd ask your family to look around for a vacation rental or similar.


----------

